# Well Consider Me A Danger



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I finally did it. I was in Target yesterday on a different mission altogether when I came upon a set of grooming tools. The reason I bought it was it came with a video, which I'm praying will save poor Milo from a total disaster. The plan, God help us both, is to bathe him tonight and attempt something, though I'm not sure yet what. I want to keep him in his long coat which is relatively easy to maintain (so far), but I want to clean up his face, especially the area between his eyes.

Any suggestions for how I can do it and not harm him? I also want to do his pads and possibly a little on the rump. Yikes! I hope we don't have to have an emergency trip to the groomer after all is said and done. :crutch:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That sounds like a pretty easy 'touch up'...you should be fine! Just use a small scissor and fine tooth comb. If he's a wiggler, have someone help keep him still while you do his face/muzzle. I have a harder time trimming pads, Gucci must be ticklish? lol

Just take off a little at a time, til' you like it. Don't forget pictures!! 

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Kara. I don't have one, but I remember reading about a curved scissors (with some sort of rounded outer edge?). Do you use a scissor or clipper for the pads?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just learned to do my guys feet and they are really good about it. They stand on the table and I bring their foot up the back (if that makes sense) I use round nosed scissors and it works great!
When it comes to the small hairs around the eyes, and the tender ones on the belly, I usually wait till they are exhausted from play, and sleeping, then I sneak in with the scissors. 
Good Luck - I am sure you will do a great job on Milo!! Just remember, its only hair - it will grow back


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Geri, you can get a mustache trimmer for the pads. They sell one that is marketed towards those grooming dogs, but several people have saved a couple of dollars and just bought mustache trimmers instead, saying they are very similar, if not the same.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Do most of you use a trimmer on the feet? I use the scissors as I am so afraid of cutting the pads with the trimmer.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, a curved scissor will work nicely, too! I use a tiny thread clipper/scissor, but I'd like to try the curved one sometime! Did you watch the video? Is it for long haired breeds?

I know somepeople also use electric clippers for the pads, too. I've heard those work nicely.

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I haven't watched the video yet. Maybe I should do that now. Be back soon.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My boys are in the same danger..I have Lincoln's photo printed out...I'm trying to get the courage up to start the chopping..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Do most of you use a trimmer on the feet? I use the scissors as I am so afraid of cutting the pads with the trimmer.


Laurie,

I am SO scared to cut the pad, too. I think that's why I like the thread clippers (and I have a bazillion scissors) they fit in my hand and only have about 1.5 inches of blade so its really easy to get a precise cut. I bet Gucci would go nuts with the battery operated clippers! I think she's ticklish. lol

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I use a small trimmer on the pads, but I use scissors for the outside of the feet.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I use the trimmer on Yodas pads and scissors around his face if you are nervouse about using scissors have some one help hold your dog and use a comb. comb the hair in the opisite way the hair grows and cut the hair on top of the comb that way there is no way of hurting your dog I hope this helps a little just do a little bit at a time until you get the length that you want.Remember it is only hair and it would grow back some day LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I use a cuticle scissor on the pads. They are pretty good about getting their feet trimmed, if I don't do them all at once. I do one, then go back a little later and do another, etc.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just use my regular trimmers to do the pads and it works out fine. I have never cut their pads.

As to the paws, I used straight scizzors but I do want to get a pair of the curved ones. I used them at my friend's house (the groomer) and they came out so neat where as I have trouble making them choppy.

Kimberly- what do most show people use to get those big fluffly paws?

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Fluffly paws? LOL! I love the visual image that brings to mind.  If you watch most handlers just a few minutes before they go into the ring, you'll see how they brush the feet. It's usually an upward & outward motion, but you don't want to mess up the legs & rear when doing it.

Yes, I used curved scissors on the outer hair of the paws too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My old groomer (when I paid!) groomed a few havanese for conformation and she would do Dora's paws so cute. I never wanted to let her outside after the grooming!

Recommendation on curved scissors to buy (yikes on some of the prices!)? I need to get some cause me trying to imagine a round line didn't work the other night!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I got a nice small pair from one of the scissor vendors at the shows. I think they were $75, but it's worth it to have one really good pair. I've had them over two years and am just going to get them sharpened for the first time in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Geri...did you cut Milo today...

I cut about a inch or two off Preston and Nigel and I'm going to work on Reece tonight...

My youngest daughter loved it and my husband didn't even notice it...which was good...because I really didn't want them to look different....Just neater...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm planning to do it after dinner tonight. Hope I'm not biting off more than I can chew. I also really should have bought that dropper Kara talks about. I'm sure it would have made my job easier. 

Oh well, we shall see.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Dropper? huh? lol You mean to for eye washes?  If you don't have a dropper use a small cup/shot glass 

I'm sure you'll do a great job!
And don't forget your camera!!! teehee
Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara,

Aren't you clever. I will do the shot glass. Now Milo can think I'm nuts again as I fling (pour) water on him from a shot glass. That is only topped by my tossing the spoonful of peroxide down his throat. Hehehe.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! Peroxide? What's that for?

Milo might be a little flipped out the first time you get that close to his eye w/ an object, but after that, he should be cooperative. I usually hold a dish rag underneath her muzzle to catch the water. That's the *least *messiest way I've found to wash her eyes. You should've seen my kitchen when I tried to use the sink sprayer!!!!!! OMG..it looked like a water balloon fight minus the latex!!!!!! ound:

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay Kimberly,
More to bug you on or anyone that uses them. There are so many curved shears- http://www.petedge.com/catalog/sear...ode+matchallpartial&Ns=PRICE_FOR_SOURCE|0&N=0

Is there a certain length? And I know I can't help to think how are the $24 pair different than the $150....

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Amanda...I did the same thing the other day....and I drove myself crazy looking at so many scissors.:frusty:..I never could decide on what to buy...and I cut their hair today with the same scissors I use to cut my husband hair.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amanda,

I was just looking at those! LOL......I would guess a 4 inch shear would be ideal for a small dog and feet, etc. But, I'm curious what everyone else has, too.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Paige, Good! I know I used a pair that I liked but I don't dare ask her what they cost or what brand<BG> She has poodles and I know those scissors would probably give me a heart attack!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, are you in a hurry to get a pair? If not, wait until you can get to a show on the weekend and ask the scissor vendor guys. They can tell you the differences and what is best for Havanese. I don't remember anymore, but I did feel like the guy was trying to sell me up on a little more expensive pair (that's his job afterall), so I looked at a slightly smaller size than what he suggested and asked if there was really any difference and he told me that there wasn't - at least with the pair I picked. I like that they came with a really nice snapping leather pouch, so the blades don't dull sitting around with my other grooming supplies.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly,
Good idea. I just have to stick to a limit and ask him a similar scissor at $ X amount! Dora's paws are gonna need sometime to recover from my last attempt so I have a month to find a pair!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's a good idea - letting them know up front you have a $ limit.
Also, someone who knows their products is helping you pick something, knowing word spreads quickly (especially when it is bad) so they want you to be happy. When you buy from a catalog, you do a lot of guessing. 

By the way, if you do end up spending money on a really nice pair, be sure to get something to protect them. A friend dropped a $200 pair on the concrete and has paid to get them fixed and straightened, but they still have a hitch in them. That's really frustrating when you're working on an area like the feet.


----------

